# Canadian Forces will not hire me but i question the reson can anyone help me



## Private-Normand (22 Sep 2011)

Hello  my name is Jessy Normad and last year 2010 i was in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu for my BMQ. Everyithng was fine untill i put my combat boots on, I had a bump on my right foot and was in pain so i was sent to the hospital on base. 
I seen a military staff member and he seem to think it was a bone spure just what i was thinking so he sent me to see the civilian doctor that works there and he was telling me it was joint arthritis and sent me off base to a medical clinic in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, where the doctor there sead the i had no cartilage in my toe and to fix it they would have to have surgery to fuse big toe joint so a steel rod in my foot and he told the that the military would not want me after that.
So when i went to see the doctor on base the next day he agreed with the finding and told me if the do the surgery they the would medical release me for the military. Knowning that i would never work for the national defence department or the government i V.R and was sent home jan of this year 2011.
So i seen one of the best surgeons in this area and he sead it was just a bone spure and all he would have to do is shave and file the bone down, so i did that and my foots fine i even went to the surpluse army surplus and got a pare of combat boots to workout in.

Ok whats happening now :
I did a  online application on forces.ca and got this i copyed and pasted from my email below:

Good day,

We have received copies of all of the required forms and documents from you.  Your application is ready for processing in accordance with the Canadian Forces recruiting priorities.

We have transferred your file to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre (CFRC) Detachment London, which will now take over the processing of your application.

Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre Detachment London
451 Talbot Street, 2nd Floor
London, Ontario
N6A 5C9
Telephone: 519-660-5110
Fax: 519-660-4110

When a decision has been made to process your application, you will be contacted by your CFRC to arrange a date and time when you will be scheduled for processing (aptitude test, medical examinations, interview, etc.).

You should note that, at the time of processing, your CFRC will need to see all the original forms and documents.  DO NOT MAIL ANY ORIGINAL FORMS OR DOCUMENTS.  When you are contacted for processing, bring the originals with you for verification and, if necessary, your CFRC will copy them and give you back your originals.  Please be advised that applicants are required to show their original Social Insurance Number Card upon enrolment. 

·         DO NOT QUIT YOUR JOB OR SCHOOL.
·         DO NOT GIVE UP YOUR RESIDENCE, ETC.
·         DO NOT MAKE ANY TRAVEL ARRANGEMENTS ON YOUR OWN.

Should you have any questions, please contact us via any of the methods detailed below.  Thank you again for your interest in the Canadian Forces. 

Sincerely,


(Contact information removed by Moderator)
jobs@forces.ca / emplois@forces.ca
Government of Canada / Gouvernement du Canada

So i called london 9/15/2011 and  i qualify for the job so my caes worker is doing his work over the phone when he tells me they can not hire me because i have not bin working for the last 6 last 6 months <---- doesn't sound right to me.
So i call the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Centre over the next 5 days and talk to 7 to 8 people all that seem to think is i just have to do a medical and thats fine with me i already had one done this week thinking that they would want one and im fine.

So a get a call for my caseworker today and he want the number to the person i was talking to at the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Centre so i gave it to him, and he called i guess. So i waited for 1 1/2hr and called back and all he was say is i am staind behind this policy we have here in london and i will not will not prosses your aplocation.

Reading above that sound right to you ?

Is there some where i can call to see if i can sort this out i started a case file with Veterans Affairs Canada but i have to wait for papers to be mailed to me fill out and return.


----------



## Trinity (22 Sep 2011)

Initial thoughts.... reapply in a different city.


----------



## Silverfire (22 Sep 2011)

What was your release item?


----------



## Journeyman (22 Sep 2011)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Initial thoughts.... reapply in a different city.


Yes, because CF medical standards vary from city to city.    :


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Sep 2011)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> What was your release item?



He said he VR'd... hard to decipher the story.


----------



## GAP (22 Sep 2011)

He was medically released and now wants back in....


----------



## Trinity (22 Sep 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yes, because CF medical standards vary from city to city.    :



My bad.  My understanding was that it was London, not the National CFRC that stonewalled him.


----------



## Private-Normand (22 Sep 2011)

I had to V.R if they where to do the operation they where going to medical release me.

So you think if i go to a diffident recruitment office  that would work ? i'm ready to go foots healed and it crushed me when they they told me that wont hire but i'm not giving up   i want to serve my country  


I did my application online and everything was ok with them so they sent it to London ON, as i'm 15 min's away to finish the hiring , anyone know where the closest recruitment Center be ?

Update i found a list of every Center in Ontario i will call them all tomorrow and travel anywhere to get hired.


----------



## RCDtpr (22 Sep 2011)

The CF is not obligated to hire you.  They politely said no.....deal with it.

Sorry to be blunt.  But too many people these days seem to feel that they are entitled to work for the CF just because they want to.


----------



## Private-Normand (22 Sep 2011)

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> The CF is not obligated to hire you.  They politely said no.....deal with it.
> 
> Sorry to be blunt.  But too many people these days seem to feel that they are entitled to work for the CF just because they want to.



Wow that was blunt sorry to make you mad i guess but if you read the long story i think i deserve to be to come back as it was the people on the base not treating my foot right and not doing there job right so i have to deal with it. not trying to start a flame war all i want is my job back and to do something that matters.


----------



## Sythen (22 Sep 2011)

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> The CF is not obligated to hire you.  They politely said no.....deal with it.
> 
> Sorry to be blunt.  But too many people these days seem to feel that they are entitled to work for the CF just because they want to.



After reading his post, and admitting I don't know all the particulars cause I can't imagine they turn him down for no reason.. However if his version is correct, there is no reason his application should not be processed. He is obviously very dedicated to getting into the CF.. No one "owes" him a job, and he never claimed it. He feels he is being wronged, and is asking for advice.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Sep 2011)

To be honest, i read most of your story and it gave me a splitting headache.

I hope English is not your first language. If it is, you need help.


----------



## Private-Normand (22 Sep 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> To be honest, i read most of your story and it gave me a splitting headache.
> 
> I hope English is not your first language. If it is, you need help.



LOL ya just bin a bad day and wanted to get all the info in it's a long story. Sorry about your headache was not meant to do that.


----------



## Private-Normand (22 Sep 2011)

Sythen said:
			
		

> After reading his post, and admitting I don't know all the particulars cause I can't imagine they turn him down for no reason.. However if his version is correct, there is no reason his application should not be processed. He is obviously very dedicated to getting into the CF.. No one "owes" him a job, and he never claimed it. He feels he is being wronged, and is asking for advice.



I was told buy my caseworker the person doing my application that its London's policy to not hire anyone that has not worked for the last six months. I will know better soon as I ask the PTE so send me a copy of the form.


----------



## Monsoon (22 Sep 2011)

Private-Normand said:
			
		

> I was told buy my caseworker the person doing my application that its London's policy to not hire anyone that has not worked for the last six months. I will know better soon as I ask the PTE so send me a copy of the form.


Possibly a "rust-belt" issue related to the CFRC being flooded by applicants who were former auto-workers and desperate for work but who were otherwise low-quality candidates in a limited-position recruiting environment (medical, education, motivation, etc). It doesn't sound like the sort of thing that would normally fly, but it's possible there's a legitimate reason for it and that the appropriate staffing has been done to support it. That being the case, your best bet really is to apply in a different city; I know for a fact that this isn't a national policy, and by applying elsewhere you'd be showing the initiative and long-term dedication that I'm guessing many of these rust-belt candidates don't.


----------



## ark (22 Sep 2011)

Private-Normand said:
			
		

> Is there some where i can call to see if i can sort this out i started a case file with Veterans Affairs Canada but i have to wait for papers to be mailed to me fill out and return.



What about people who never worked, are they also told to not apply? Something does not make sense here. There may be a policy of having to wait a few months before being eligible for re-enrolment and someone is misinterpreting that. I'm fairly confident there is a misunderstanding somewhere.

In any case, start keeping a log of who you contacted, when and what you were told. Ask for a written copy of this policy. 

You can always contact the Ombudsman and have them take a look at your case. Dealing with recruitment issues is part of their mandate: http://www.ombudsman.forces.gc.ca/au-ns/man/index-eng.asp
Since that policy would affect many other potential recruits, I'm confident they would be quick to act. Make sure you have solid proof.

Worst case become a "family consultant", work for a day mowing your parents/neighbours lawn then declare it as work.


----------



## Silverfire (22 Sep 2011)

I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but when I went to re-apply in March, I was told by the CFRC staff that just after the start of April, a directive was passed down stating that in order to rejoin Reg Force, you must have been out of service for 2 years (24 Months).  Its completely possible that that's the case.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Sep 2011)

Enough.
Most of this can be found in the Recruiting threads.


Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Sep 2011)

...and that's where I just put it.
Bruce


----------

